# EPEK Questions



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry Elk22, you are probably getting sick of my questions, but I do appreciate you taking the time to answer my PMs. It is not often you get to inquire about a product directly with the person who designed, developed, troubleshot, and marketed it. Who better to get an unbiased opinion, right  ? Anyways, I thought I would start this post so others who may be considering the head can get some of the same questions answered in one place; and there are probably other forum members who have shot them and may have additional info to add. BTW, I love the new design. I did a side by side comparison with the first generation heads I have, I like how you made the new head more compact which I assume will give it a closer FOC with practice tips. I also like how it is thicker; that was one problem I had with the first ones, the housing seemed a little weak and it broke at the base at the blade slots. Glad to see you fixed that. I tested the filament, I was pleased at how easy it was to replace. How many pounds of force does it take break the filament and engage the blades? How many pounds of force to push back the O-ring? Have you had or heard of the filament not breaking, thus the blades not engaging?

I thought the new packs of heads came with both filament replacements and O-rings, but the pack I just bought didn't have any O-rings. I still have some from my old heads, but if I want more, is there a place I can get them?


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Why would you want the O-ring? It was my understanding that the filament was designed so that the O-ring was not necessary. I'd much rather have the filament than the O-ring. In my opinion that was one of the best ideas I've seen yet. Major improvement.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Bowdacious said:


> Why would you want the O-ring? It was my understanding that the filament was designed so that the O-ring was not necessary. I'd much rather have the filament than the O-ring. In my opinion that was one of the best ideas I've seen yet. Major improvement.


Elk22 pointed out that guys will take the O-ring with them in the field because if you shoot the head and need to reload it, it is much easier to throw the O-ring on than to melt the filament back in place.

I was more interested in how much pressure it takes to engage the bladed with each. I think it takes less pressure for the housing to push back the O-ring than to break the filament. I tested a couple by pushing the head against a wall and it seemed that it took a bit of pressure to get the filament to pop.


----------



## amadkau (Sep 7, 2011)

I'd like more information on Epeks as well. I thought they could be reloaded without any additional parts, they're not like the Rage where you have to replace an O-ring every time are they? I was going to buy them a while ago but It looks like their website is down and has been for the last month that I've looked.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

The last 4 animals I've killed have been with Epeks. No lie, all 4 have been the messiest kills I have made with a bow. Meaning, the exit and entry holes were massive and the amount of blood was amazing.

Just slide the o-ring back up after your shot, though I'd never re-use a head after killing with it.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> The last 4 animals I've killed have been with Epeks. No lie, all 4 have been the messiest kills I have made with a bow. Meaning, the exit and entry holes were massive and the amount of blood was amazing.
> 
> Just slide the o-ring back up after your shot, though I'd never re-use a head after killing with it.


Yeah, the O-ring is really durable and when the head engages, it just pushes the O-ring back on the arrow shaft. You just need to roll it back in place. But like Tree pointed out, you likely wouldn't want to reuse a head used to take an animal, especially a mechanical, but one of TEX's snuffers is a different story.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Flyfishn247 said:


> Yeah, the O-ring is really durable and when the head engages, it just pushes the O-ring back on the arrow shaft. You just need to roll it back in place. But like Tree pointed out, you likely wouldn't want to reuse a head used to take an animal, especially a mechanical, but one of TEX's snuffers is a different story.


I disagree...I wouldn't reuse ANY broadhead or arrow after a kill, but that's just me.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> I disagree...I wouldn't reuse ANY broadhead or arrow after a kill, but that's just me.


I agree. I officially retired my arrow and broadhead that I killed my buck with last year. Even though both are perfectly fine and could be used again, I noted the date and place of kill on the vane of the arrow and now it is a keepsake for me.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

NHS said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree...I wouldn't reuse ANY broadhead or arrow after a kill, but that's just me.
> ...


 :lol: I see no reason not to contunie to use an arrow, especially since they are so much $. 
I killed 5 deer with the same old XX75 and thunderhead, I just put shape blades in it and keep on shooting it, when I finally broke it, then i retired it to the bundle in the rack display. I have a gold tip and thunderhead that accounted for 4 deer and an elk before gettting retired! :shock: :shock: Sadly that one didn't survive the elk falling on her.

I have eleven more left out of that dozen, I plan to start a new streak come October!


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Flyfishn247 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, the O-ring is really durable and when the head engages, it just pushes the O-ring back on the arrow shaft. You just need to roll it back in place. But like Tree pointed out, you likely wouldn't want to reuse a head used to take an animal, especially a mechanical, but one of TEX's snuffers is a different story.
> ...


Disagree, isn't that what I said :? ? The only caveat I gave were some heads like zwickeys, snuffers, and others similar that would be hard to destroy with a sledge hammer.

Let's go a step further and say any broadhead you have shot should be retired. An animals flesh is more forgiving than dirt, rocks, or trees, so shouldn't they be included. I have heads get jacked up in targets. That is another perk to the EPEK is the practice mode. The blades are a 100% contained, in practice or kill mode, unlike other mechanical or fixed heads.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

For me, an arrow is a different story. I used the same arrow to kill my bear the other day that I used to kill a deer last November. It'll stay in the #1 spot until it doesn't fly. It's like a lucky hat.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> For me, an arrow is a different story. I used the same arrow to kill my bear the other day that I used to kill a deer last November. It'll stay in the #1 spot until it doesn't fly. It's like a lucky hat.


Yeap!!!!

reminds me of a old saying "never change horses when the prize is in site!"


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry fellers, I just noticed the thread.

The O ring takes about 7 lbs of pressure to push the ring back. It can be done with constant pressure until that magical moment happens and that is around 7 pounds. The fiber however is another ball game. It can take more constant pressure before breaking and I am not sure what that poundage is but the trick is that both overcome the exit of the arrow out of the bow and stay in tact. The fiber, whether it is from fiber optic or 60 lb test mono, either works off of a "snap". Constant pressure will not set it off with higher weights but a quick snap motion will break it at a relatively low pressure. Both have their advantages and the way that the new O ring is set up, it is gaining as good of entrance wounds as the fiber. The advantage to the fiber over the ring is placing it in the quiver. Pushing it up into the slot by the shaft of the arrow will be less likely to try and open than the o ring. Again it's the constant pressure thing instead of a snap. The o ring is pretty good going into the quiver although I usually make sure that my thumb and finger are on the head and not the shaft of the arrow. It is personal prefrence after that. Both have been tested in many facets. They preform relatively the same.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> For me, an arrow is a different story. I used the same arrow to kill my bear the other day that I used to kill a deer last November. It'll stay in the #1 spot until it doesn't fly. It's like a lucky hat.


Were there pictures...of the bear?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

viewtopic.php?f=57&t=42723&start=20


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> For me, an arrow is a different story. I used the same arrow to kill my bear the other day that I used to kill a deer last November. It'll stay in the #1 spot until it doesn't fly. It's like a lucky hat.


I chalk it up to the price I pay to play. I don't reuse the arrow. I guess it is just my little way of supporting a down economy.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > For me, an arrow is a different story. I used the same arrow to kill my bear the other day that I used to kill a deer last November. It'll stay in the #1 spot until it doesn't fly. It's like a lucky hat.
> ...


If it makes you feel better...I do reuse my horses.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > For me, an arrow is a different story. I used the same arrow to kill my bear the other day that I used to kill a deer last November. It'll stay in the #1 spot until it doesn't fly. It's like a lucky hat.
> ...


It aint a money thing for me. I despise thriftiness.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

8)


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I like the EPEKs. I'll keep shooting them -- at animals. The biggest advantage I see with these heads is that I don't have to use them (even in practice mode) to target shoot. I can use cheap field points, and be confident that the EPEKs will fly the same. Good heads. Love 'em. (by a small spool of mono and keep it in your pack.)


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Hmm thats funny the epek has an O-ring. Maybe no-one knows the sphincter is commonly called the O-string.

"dude, that fart was so vicious, i think i blew out my o-ring."



Sorry to highjack the thread.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

I have the first gen heads, where can i get the latest, greatest ones?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

UAC or Jake's.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks. I need to go get some.


----------

